# Sonos Sub



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I use Sonos for my distributed audio in my home. I've got in ceiling speakers in each room pushed by a speakercraft amp in to 4 zones with two Sonos:Connects. I've got a Play:1 in the garage and the Play:Bar and Sub in my living room. 

The sound quality is good enough for what I'm using it for. I wish I had a little more control over the sound bar as far EQ is concerned. But I am floored with how good their sub sounds. Two smaller oval shaped drivers and their box design puts out some serious low end. I've pushed low end on movies and music and haven't been wanting for more at all. 

Any other thoughts on their sub?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This was posted in an area of the forum that usually gets flagged by posts made from someone other than our staff. Until today, it was missed that the thread was moderated. I approved it and moved it to the proper forum. :T

Sorry Chris!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Sonos system is designed for music and not really ideal for movies. The challenge is that music is usually rolled off at around 25-30Hz and the sub is not designed to go any lower. What you perceive as good bass is most likely the frequencies at around 35-50Hz where music tends to be strongest. If you were to try out a true subwoofer made by companies like SVS HSU or others you would probably be amazed as to what your missing.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Absolutely. I am getting SVS for the dedicated theater room here in a month or so; fully aware of the differences. I'm just impressed with the quality of that piece of gear, even for music alone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, for what it is the Sonos system is very nice. I have a good friend who lives down in Denver who has one and he loves it.


----------

